# F.E.A.R 2 demo



## Dandred (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone else given this ago. 

Fuck me.  

Dark room, late at night, shit this game is really scary and I was jumped up a bit by the first game, the demo is anything to go by this game will frighten the jebesus out of you.


----------



## isitme (Jan 24, 2009)

i loved the first one, specially the multiplayer

reckon i'll give this a go


----------



## The Groke (Jan 24, 2009)

Enjoyed the demo.

Totally unsubtle, cheap frights but hey - they work!

Add in lots of slow-mo uber-violence and what's not to like?!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

tempting! whens it out?


dave


----------



## sunnyG (Jan 24, 2009)

the mech suit at the end is brilliant

loved the last game and this one is shaping up to be a winner too


----------



## Sunray (Jan 25, 2009)

Its out next month.  

The beginning is creepy as fuck, although I am a tad tired of little girls with teddies fucking everything up.

Very fast engine on my machine, no display lag what so ever.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking forward to getting my main machine back so I can have a play, never got round to the first one as didn't have a machine at the time that could run it.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 26, 2009)

Liked it, but it was a little bit cartooney - those primary colours certainly take away some of the dark brooding presence of the first one.

Been missing a good shooter recently though, so bring on release date!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2009)

well that demo has got them a sale , loved it as dogmatique said a good shooter is much needed


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just played through this and have discovered that I'm really really shit at FPS's now having not really played them much since Perfect Dark on the N64. None of my old tactics work 'cos the AI has improved so I took to steaming in everywhere lobbing grenades about - just about managed to stumble through the demo doing that.
It was really good though.
Couple of times I jumped out of my skin like a big ninny.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 27, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> well that demo has got them a sale , loved it as dogmatique said a good shooter is much needed



One thing though - there's no leaning round corners - it's all well and good being able to kick tables over and hide behind them (nice touch), but it's a really basic movement to just poke your head out, rather than exposing your full body to the enemy.  Strange omission considering it was in the last game.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2009)

I've played the PS3 version, and on my first attempt didn't adjust the brightness level to that recommended...thought 'OK, little bit scary but hey'...second time with the brightness down...fuck me, been YEARS since a game gave me the collywobbles. Fucking cool guns too


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> One thing though - there's no leaning round corners - it's all well and good being able to kick tables over and hide behind them (nice touch), but it's a really basic movement to just poke your head out, rather than exposing your full body to the enemy.  Strange omission considering it was in the last game.



being left handed , im all over the place with key mapping  so leaning round corners never really did it for me. hopefully it will be in the full game for you tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a quick blast on this, found it a bit boring to be honest...the scary elements don't really do anything for me and combat felt a little patchy...


----------

